# Hello!



## Inkslinger

Thought I'd pop in to see a few friends from another forum.


----------



## freedombecki

Welcome to USMB, Inkslinger. Hope you enjoy the boards.


----------



## Inkslinger

freedombecki said:


> Welcome to USMB, Inkslinger. Hope you enjoy the boards.



Thanks!
Can someone give me a summary of the forum?
Does it lean right/left, moderate?


----------



## Wolfsister77

Welcome, all political opinions are spoken here. It's best to find out for yourself how it leans. There are good people on both sides and not so good people on both sides.

Enjoy!!


----------



## Anitabeme

Inkslinger said:


> Thought I'd pop in to see a few friends from another forum.



Hey, Ink! Nice to see you!


----------



## Truthmatters

welcome


----------



## Two Thumbs

Inkslinger said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB, Inkslinger. Hope you enjoy the boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Can someone give me a summary of the forum?
> Does it lean right/left, moderate?
Click to expand...




Neither

seems most of the mods are liberals now


----------



## Mertex

Inkslinger said:


> Thought I'd pop in to see a few friends from another forum.



Hey! It's good to see you over here.  I think you'll like this place a whole lot more!  

Just sayin.....................


----------



## Noomi

Inkslinger said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB, Inkslinger. Hope you enjoy the boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Can someone give me a summary of the forum?
> Does it lean right/left, moderate?
Click to expand...


There are probably more right leaning posters here but we have a good bunch of liberal posters.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Another soul joins us, the minions of hell grow stronger.

Welcome!

TemplarKormac


----------



## TemplarKormac

Inkslinger said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB, Inkslinger. Hope you enjoy the boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Can someone give me a summary of the forum?
> Does it lean right/left, moderate?
Click to expand...


I'd say it stands neutral, because there are a lot of folks from both sides here.


----------



## Steelplate

I'd say slightly right, by number... but it's not the number... it's the obnoxiousness...while there are a couple of obnoxious lefties....the real asshole lean harder right than a NASCAR driver's nuts going around turn 4 at Darlington.


----------



## there4eyeM

Inkslinger said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB, Inkslinger. Hope you enjoy the boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Can someone give me a summary of the forum?
> Does it lean right/left, moderate?
Click to expand...


Lean? It's a lean, mean debating machine!

Seriously, there are some clever and rational posters here. Even some humor. Don't worry about gratuitous 'negs'. Some people seem to get off handing them out. Most of the rest here are at least adults.


----------



## TemplarKormac

there4eyeM said:


> Inkslinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB, Inkslinger. Hope you enjoy the boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Can someone give me a summary of the forum?
> Does it lean right/left, moderate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lean? It's a lean, mean debating machine!
> 
> Seriously, there are some clever and rational posters here. Even some humor. Don't worry about gratuitous 'negs'. Some people seem to get off handing them out. Most of the rest here are at least adults.
Click to expand...


I've made it a habit to pos rep a new poster here as a housewarming gift. Welcome to the neighborhood!


----------



## there4eyeM

TemplarKormac said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inkslinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Can someone give me a summary of the forum?
> Does it lean right/left, moderate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lean? It's a lean, mean debating machine!
> 
> Seriously, there are some clever and rational posters here. Even some humor. Don't worry about gratuitous 'negs'. Some people seem to get off handing them out. Most of the rest here are at least adults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've made it a habit to pos rep a new poster here as a housewarming gift. Welcome to the neighborhood!
Click to expand...


Good idea! I second that emotion.


----------



## Steelplate

there4eyeM said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lean? It's a lean, mean debating machine!
> 
> Seriously, there are some clever and rational posters here. Even some humor. Don't worry about gratuitous 'negs'. Some people seem to get off handing them out. Most of the rest here are at least adults.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've made it a habit to pos rep a new poster here as a housewarming gift. Welcome to the neighborhood!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good idea! I second that emotion.
Click to expand...


I agree...unfortunately, using Tapatalk, I can only thank...there's no rep function at this time....


----------



## Inkslinger

Mertex said:


> Inkslinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I'd pop in to see a few friends from another forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! It's good to see you over here.  I think you'll like this place a whole lot more!
> 
> Just sayin.....................
Click to expand...


Hey you!


----------



## Inkslinger

Anitabeme said:


> Inkslinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I'd pop in to see a few friends from another forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Ink! Nice to see you!
Click to expand...


Hey girl.... seems there's quite a few familiar faces here, awesome avatar BTW!


----------



## Ancient lion

welcome, we were waiting for you..


----------



## Ringel05

Inkslinger eh?  How often do you have to replace your monitors? 
(Try pixels, it's cheaper.........)



Welcome.


----------



## MondoBongo

yo.


----------



## Mertex

TemplarKormac said:


> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inkslinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Can someone give me a summary of the forum?
> Does it lean right/left, moderate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lean? It's a lean, mean debating machine!
> 
> Seriously, there are some clever and rational posters here. Even some humor. Don't worry about gratuitous 'negs'. Some people seem to get off handing them out. Most of the rest here are at least adults.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've made it a habit to pos rep a new poster here as a housewarming gift. Welcome to the neighborhood!
Click to expand...


Well schucks, my feelings are hurt, you didn't pos rep me!


----------



## Inkslinger

Mertex said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there4eyeM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lean? It's a lean, mean debating machine!
> 
> Seriously, there are some clever and rational posters here. Even some humor. Don't worry about gratuitous 'negs'. Some people seem to get off handing them out. Most of the rest here are at least adults.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've made it a habit to pos rep a new poster here as a housewarming gift. Welcome to the neighborhood!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well schucks, my feelings are hurt, you didn't pos rep me!
Click to expand...


Gotcha!
I'm a noob... my functions are limited, but I think I hit my 15 posts!


----------



## Mertex

Inkslinger said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've made it a habit to pos rep a new poster here as a housewarming gift. Welcome to the neighborhood!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well schucks, my feelings are hurt, you didn't pos rep me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gotcha!
> I'm a noob... my functions are limited, but I think I hit my 15 posts!
Click to expand...


So how'd you find out about this place?


----------



## Anitabeme

Mertex said:


> Inkslinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well schucks, my feelings are hurt, you didn't pos rep me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha!
> I'm a noob... my functions are limited, but I think I hit my 15 posts!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how'd you find out about this place?
Click to expand...


Ancient Chinese secret.


----------



## Mertex

Inkslinger said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've made it a habit to pos rep a new poster here as a housewarming gift. Welcome to the neighborhood!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well schucks, my feelings are hurt, you didn't pos rep me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gotcha!
> I'm a noob... my functions are limited, but I think I hit my 15 posts!
Click to expand...


Oh, I know that - when I pos rep anyone they don't even notice it!  I was talking about TemplarKormac, he says he pos reps all noobs, but he didn't pos rep me and I was a noob just a short while ago!


----------



## Mertex

Anitabeme said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inkslinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha!
> I'm a noob... my functions are limited, but I think I hit my 15 posts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how'd you find out about this place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ancient Chinese secret.
Click to expand...


You mean someone that is Chinese ratted?


----------



## JohnL.Burke

I'm relatively new here but I would say this site is about 50/50 in terms of political leanings. I would also point out that I'm always right so there really is no need to read any other persons post. I hope this saves you some time.


----------



## TemplarKormac

Mertex said:


> Inkslinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well schucks, my feelings are hurt, you didn't pos rep me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha!
> I'm a noob... my functions are limited, but I think I hit my 15 posts!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I know that - when I pos rep anyone they don't even notice it!  I was talking about TemplarKormac, he says he pos reps all noobs, but he didn't pos rep me and I was a noob just a short while ago!
Click to expand...


Hey! I'm not the all seeing eye, you know. You'd have to ask Sauron about that trick.


----------



## Sallow

Welcome.


----------



## Mertex

Sallow said:


> Welcome.



Damn, that's some scary shit avatar!


----------



## Inkslinger

Mertex said:


> Inkslinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well schucks, my feelings are hurt, you didn't pos rep me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha!
> I'm a noob... my functions are limited, but I think I hit my 15 posts!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So how'd you find out about this place?
Click to expand...


A few friends from you know where...


----------



## Ringel05

Mertex said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, that's some scary shit avatar!
Click to expand...


Don't worry, his bark is just as ineffective as his bite........


----------



## Mertex

Inkslinger said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inkslinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha!
> I'm a noob... my functions are limited, but I think I hit my 15 posts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how'd you find out about this place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A few friends from you know where...
Click to expand...


Well Good!  Hope to see you around often.


----------



## Granny

Welcome.


----------



## Pop23

If I have not welcomed you yet


----------



## Mordent

Hello pInky!


----------



## Anitabeme

Rut roh.....


----------



## Mordent

Pass that bong, rainy.


----------



## Anitabeme

Mordent said:


> Pass that bong, rainy.



Rainy? Ain't no rainy here...but you're welcome to share!


----------



## Zona

Inkslinger said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB, Inkslinger. Hope you enjoy the boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Can someone give me a summary of the forum?
> Does it lean right/left, moderate?
Click to expand...




Have you figured it out yet?


----------



## Zona

Inkslinger said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inkslinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gotcha!
> I'm a noob... my functions are limited, but I think I hit my 15 posts!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So how'd you find out about this place?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A few friends from you know where...
Click to expand...


Ah so your Elvis, Tank, Dr. House etc.


----------



## Mordent

Anitabeme said:


> Mordent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pass that bong, rainy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rainy? Ain't no rainy here...but you're welcome to share!
Click to expand...

U pick, I pack...


----------



## DarkLion

Another relic from my past. Greetings


----------



## Mertex

DarkLion said:


> Another relic from my past. Greetings




I remember you!


----------



## DarkLion

Mertex said:


> I remember you!



Hey there 

I remember you too. You used to have that Tweety Bird avatar on PF, right? Long time no see.


----------



## Mertex

DarkLion said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I remember you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey there
> 
> I remember you too. You used to have that Tweety Bird avatar on PF, right? Long time no see.
Click to expand...


I think so, I know I used it on PH.  I had it here, too, but I just changed it a few days ago.  
Nice to see you.


----------



## DarkLion

Mertex said:


> I think so, I know I used it on PH.  I had it here, too, but I just changed it a few days ago.
> Nice to see you.



Likewise 

I might be remembering PH, but I didn't post there very long. I was never on board with the merge, and Amit had all but promised me the Council position that went to someone else. Plus, PH wasn't PF, I didn't like it nearly as much. So I walked

I tried a comeback last year but it was still the same place, so I said goodbye for good


----------



## MondoBongo

DarkLion said:


> Likewise
> 
> I might be remembering PH, but I didn't post there very long. I was never on board with the merge, and Amit had all but promised me the Council position that went to someone else. Plus, PH wasn't PF, I didn't like it nearly as much. So I walked
> 
> I tried a comeback last year but it was still the same place, so I said goodbye for good



I wonder why Amit recinded on his promise.


----------



## Ropey

Inkslinger said:


> A few friends from you know where...



Welcome to you and your friends.  

Enjoy


----------



## DarkLion

MondoBongo said:


> I wonder why Amit recinded on his promise.



Probably because I can be a dick 

Well, it wasn't really a promise. It's just that we were all told that there would be a righty, lefty and centrist and I was the best right leaning candidate. But then it was later decided that political ideology would not play a factor in the decision. And then there's that whole issue about me loving animals in an unorthadox way and people probably threatening to leave the site if I were made Council. (But we won't go there)


----------



## Zona

Inkslinger said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB, Inkslinger. Hope you enjoy the boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Can someone give me a summary of the forum?
> Does it lean right/left, moderate?
Click to expand...


Right!!!


----------



## squeeze berry

Zona said:


> Inkslinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB, Inkslinger. Hope you enjoy the boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Can someone give me a summary of the forum?
> Does it lean right/left, moderate?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right!!!
Click to expand...


it leans pussy ^


----------



## Mertex

DarkLion said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think so, I know I used it on PH.  I had it here, too, but I just changed it a few days ago.
> Nice to see you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likewise
> 
> I might be remembering PH, but I didn't post there very long. I was never on board with the merge, and Amit had all but promised me the Council position that went to someone else. Plus, PH wasn't PF, I didn't like it nearly as much. So I walked
> 
> I tried a comeback last year but it was still the same place, so I said goodbye for good
Click to expand...


I know what you mean!


----------



## Black_Label

squeeze berry said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inkslinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Can someone give me a summary of the forum?
> Does it lean right/left, moderate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it leans pussy ^
Click to expand...


True, pussy ass right wingers.


----------



## Anitabeme

Hey you! WTF....a YEAR??????

Are you still  here? Helloooooo......


----------



## BDBoop

[MENTION=43703]Inkslinger[/MENTION] - yo! Get your ass back here!


----------



## Zona

Inkslinger said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB, Inkslinger. Hope you enjoy the boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Can someone give me a summary of the forum?
> Does it lean right/left, moderate?
Click to expand...


----------



## Mertex

BDBoop said:


> [MENTION=43703]Inkslinger[/MENTION] - yo! Get your ass back here!



Wonder why he didn't hang around?  I think he likes the abuse.


----------



## BDBoop

Mertex said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=43703]Inkslinger[/MENTION] - yo! Get your ass back here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder why he didn't hang around?  I think he likes the abuse.
Click to expand...


Dunno. It's summer. Maybe he's just busy.


----------



## Mertex

BDBoop said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> [MENTION=43703]Inkslinger[/MENTION] - yo! Get your ass back here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder why he didn't hang around?  I think he likes the abuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dunno. It's summer. Maybe he's just busy.
Click to expand...


Could be he's really busy printing the "Hillary 2016" t-shirts!


----------



## DarkLion

I wonder how old PH is doing. I should stop by and see LOL


----------



## BDBoop

I swung through. The people worth seeing don't outweigh the ones showing their asses.


----------



## DarkLion

BDBoop said:


> I swung through. The people worth seeing don't outweigh the ones showing their asses.



Too true. I'm still pissed at Amit for merging PF with that slumhole. Main reason I don't stop in is sour grapes. Not only did I offer to buy PF to prevent the merge, but I was supposed to be one of the original Council members but got passed over for someone who's easier to manipulate. The Library was the last remnants of PF, and now even that is gone


----------



## Inkslinger

Anitabeme said:


> Hey you! WTF....a YEAR??????
> 
> Are you still  here? Helloooooo......



I'm back bitches!!!! Muwhahahahahahaha!


----------



## Statistikhengst

Oh, Sailor boy, and off we go.

Bring your Q36 Elonium Space Modulator with you!


  [MENTION=43703]Inkslinger[/MENTION]


----------



## Derideo_Te

Inkslinger said:


> Anitabeme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey you! WTF....a YEAR??????
> 
> Are you still  here? Helloooooo......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back bitches!!!! Muwhahahahahahaha!
Click to expand...


So does Inkslinger make you an Olde Timey Reporter back when they had them thangs called newspapers that were used to house train puppies?


----------



## BDBoop

Inkslinger said:


> Anitabeme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey you! WTF....a YEAR??????
> 
> Are you still  here? Helloooooo......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back bitches!!!! Muwhahahahahahaha!
Click to expand...


Do NOT move!!  Where the HELL have you been!? You park your ass in this board and you don't move, you hear me mister??

Welcome back *not to be taken as me weakening my resolve, I'm just being polite*


----------



## aaronleland

Welcome... back?


----------



## ron4342

welcome!


----------



## Mudflap

Here's a quick welcome greeting before you disappear again.


----------



## Inkslinger

I'm gonna stick around.... Been busy being a single man the last few months, but a good girl pinned me back down. Good to see some familiar faces!!!!!


----------



## BDBoop

Inkslinger said:


> I'm gonna stick around.... Been busy being a single man the last few months, but a good girl pinned me back down. Good to see some familiar faces!!!!!



Congratulations!!


----------



## Mertex

Inkslinger said:


> Anitabeme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey you! WTF....a YEAR??????
> 
> Are you still  here? Helloooooo......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back bitches!!!! Muwhahahahahahaha!
Click to expand...



Are you going to stick around?  I'm tired of rolling out the welcome rug......

Okay, here we go, again...............


----------



## Statistikhengst

Inkslinger said:


> I'm gonna stick around.... Been busy being a single man the last few months, but a good girl pinned me back down. Good to see some familiar faces!!!!!




Good. Now, go slay some dragons, oh, Lionheart of Hobbiton, er, ähh, oh, fuck, have fun!


----------



## Kris91

Hi!


----------



## Anitabeme

Inkslinger said:


> Anitabeme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey you! WTF....a YEAR??????
> 
> Are you still  here? Helloooooo......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back bitches!!!! Muwhahahahahahaha!
Click to expand...


Really??


----------



## BDBoop

Anitabeme said:


> Inkslinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anitabeme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey you! WTF....a YEAR??????
> 
> Are you still  here? Helloooooo......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back bitches!!!! Muwhahahahahahaha!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really??
Click to expand...


He sorta comes and goes.


----------



## Anitabeme

BDBoop said:


> Anitabeme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inkslinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back bitches!!!! Muwhahahahahahaha!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He sorta comes and goes.
Click to expand...


How are ya, BD? Long time no see!


----------



## BDBoop

I'm good! Got back in here mid-August, have been calling it home ever since. 

How's bout you?


----------



## Anitabeme

BDBoop said:


> I'm good! Got back in here mid-August, have been calling it home ever since.
> 
> How's bout you?



I remember...I was here when you came back!

Not doing much of anything here...getting tired of political forums. Spend most of the time on Crackbook!


----------



## BDBoop

Anitabeme said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm good! Got back in here mid-August, have been calling it home ever since.
> 
> How's bout you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember...I was here when you came back!
> 
> Not doing much of anything here...getting tired of political forums. Spend most of the time on Crackbook!
Click to expand...


I don't do politics anywhere near as much as I used to. Now I'm hanging in my sig thread. Swing by if you feel like it.


----------



## Anitabeme

BDBoop said:


> Anitabeme said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm good! Got back in here mid-August, have been calling it home ever since.
> 
> How's bout you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember...I was here when you came back!
> 
> Not doing much of anything here...getting tired of political forums. Spend most of the time on Crackbook!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't do politics anywhere near as much as I used to. Now I'm hanging in my sig thread. Swing by if you feel like it.
Click to expand...


Nice! Will do!


----------



## asaratis

Inkslinger said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to USMB, Inkslinger. Hope you enjoy the boards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> Can someone give me a summary of the forum?
> Does it lean right/left, moderate?
Click to expand...

It leans both ways depending on who's on line at the time.  We have overly zealous nuts on both sides.

Lean as you will...you cannot capsize this ship!


----------



## Mordent

It's been a while. How's everyone doing?


----------



## Shawnee_b

Welcome. Is an inkslinger a loligo squid?


----------



## BS Filter

Inkslinger said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inkslinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I'd pop in to see a few friends from another forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey! It's good to see you over here.  I think you'll like this place a whole lot more!
> 
> Just sayin.....................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey you!
Click to expand...

I think I remember you from Political Hotwire.


----------



## Mordent

BS Filter said:


> I think I remember you from Political Hotwire.


Good memories, hopefully!


----------



## BS Filter

Mordent said:


> Good memories, hopefully!


If you're on the right, yeah.


----------

